# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Arts kan meer doen tegen huiselijk geweld - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Arts kan meer doen tegen huiselijk geweld*
*BN/De Stem -** 2 uur geleden*
Woensdag 15 november 2006 - DEN HAAG  Naar schatting één op de drie vrouwen die de huisarts bezoeken, heeft te maken met huiselijk geweld. Dokters kunnen veel meer doen om deze patiënten te helpen uit *...* 
Arts moet geweld in Eindhovens Dagblad
Partnergeweld moeilijk te herkennen Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

